
Tent Space: a non-commercial alternative to couch surfing for motorcyclists - teruakohatu
https://advrider.com/tent-thread-with-a-little-generosity-you-can-travel-the-world/
======
teruakohatu
ADVrider was started by Chris Macaskill who went on to found Smugmug and
Cake.com. You might have been him interviewed in the General Magic
documentary. A great guy.

